# A Day Without Immigrants- April 10, 2006



## JodiM (Mar 22, 2003)

*A DAY WITHOUT IMMIGRANTS**
MONDAY APRIL 10 2006*

UNION HISPANA DE TELLURIDE
325 Coonskin Court Suite F12, P.O.Box 3278 Telluride, Co. 81435.
Phone: (970)-417-9634.

MORE THAN 12 MILLION ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS IN THE U.S.A. DESERVE DIGNITY, RESPECT, AND SHOULD BE RECOGNIZED FOR THEIR HARD WORK, EFFORT AND THEIR PARTICIPATION IN THE U.S. ECONOMIC GROWTH.

UNION HISPANA , UNION HISPANA DE TELLURIDE, AND SEVERAL CIVIC GROUPS IN FAVOR OF A COMPREHENSIVE IMMIGRATION REFORM ARE CALLING YOU TO JOIN AND SUPPORT:

A GENERAL STOPPAGE AND ECONOMIC BOYCOTT IN PROTEST OF THOSE ANTI-IMMIGRANT BILLS THAT, IN CASE OF BEING APPROVED, WILL AFFECT MORE THAN 12 MILLION UNDOCUMENTED IMMIGRANTS AND THEIR FAMILIES.

*
MONDAY APRIL 10 2006

YOU CAN PARTICIPATE BY:
-DRESSING IN WHITE.
-HANG A WHITE SHEET ON YOUR DOOR
-PINNING A WHITE RIBBON ON YOUR CHEST.
-NOT GOING TO SCHOOL THAT DAY.
-COPY, PRINT AND SHARE THIS FLYER WITH FRIENDS, FAMILY, REALTIVES & NEIGHBORS
-JOIN WITH AN ORGANIZATION OF A WALK-OUT IN YOUR CITY
-NOT GOING TO WORK THAT DAY. (SPEND THAT DAY WITH YOUR FAMILY)
-NOT USING PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION (BUSES, TAXIS, SUBWAYS, TRAINS, ETC. )
-NOT GOING TO PUBLIC PLACES (MOVIE THEATERS, RESTAURANTS, BARS, ETC.)
-NOT BUYING GASOLINE.
-NOT GOING TO SUPERMARKETS (WAL-MART, CITY MARKETS, PRICE, COSTCO, ETC.)
-NOT SHOPPING AT ALL.
-CONTACTING YOUR SENATORS AND/OR CONGRESSMEN, ASKING THEM TO SUPPORT A COMPREHENSIVE IMMIGRATION REFORM .
*
PLEASE SHARE THIS INFORMATION WITH YOUR FAMILY, RELATIVES, FRIENDS, NEIGHBORS, AND CO-WORKERS
*
For more information on the rallies in your area, or if you would like a copy of the actual flyer to print and hand out, please email me at: [email protected]*


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

last year a day with out mexicans meant that the taqueria was closed......................wahhhhhhhhh


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i appreciate your effort but the term hispanics is offensive. we are very many cultures..........mexican, nicaraguan,honduran, dr, peruvian.............


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i appreciate your effort but the term hispanics is offensive. we are very many cultures..........mexican, nicaraguan,honduran, dr, peruvian.............


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i appreciate your effort but the term hispanics is offensive. we are very many cultures..........mexican, nicaraguan,honduran, dr, peruvian.............


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i appreciate your effort but the term hispanics is offensive. we are very many cultures..........mexican, nicaraguan,honduran, dr, peruvian.............


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jannan*
i appreciate your effort but the term hispanics is offensive. we are very many cultures..........mexican, nicaraguan,honduran, dr, peruvian.............

I thought Mexican was offensive and Hispanic was more PC?


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jannan*
i appreciate your effort but the term hispanics is offensive. we are very many cultures..........mexican, nicaraguan,honduran, dr, peruvian.............

well, i know lots of mexicans that don't mind being grouped as hispanics....I just don't think you can claim it is fffensive across the board, she was talkign about a group larger thatn just the mexicans, I think.


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i'm just saying hispanics was a term put on the people of latin america when the europeans came. mexicans here means someone from mexico


----------



## JodiM (Mar 22, 2003)

Actually, I went to try and edit it and couldn't because the message wasn't posted for days.

I am not the one who wrote the flyer, it came from Union Hispana.

They have however made a different flyer up that says " A Day Without Imigrants" sot includes people outside the hispanic culture, since this effects everyone.

As to the term Hispanic being offensive, I have never came across that from any of the people we deal with.. including my dh and his family, and the people we deal with in the different groups we belong to.

Sorry if it offended you, but I didn't write it. You might want to check at the Univision Foros, I know the guy who runs the Hispanic Union of Telluride posts there, you can take it up with him.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeMommy*
I thought Mexican was offensive and Hispanic was more PC?

Why on earth would Mexican be offensive? That's like saying Italian or Chinese is offensive. Someone from Korea is Korean, someone from Mexico is Mexican.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *griffin2004*
Why on earth would Mexican be offensive? That's like saying Italian or Chinese is offensive. Someone from Korea is Korean, someone from Mexico is Mexican.

I think she was referring to how some ppl tend to lump all spanish speaking ppl together as "mexicans" not that the term mexican was offensive when meaning a person from mexico or of mexican descent.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Mexican is offensive when it is applied as a blanket term to anyone with brown skin who speaks Spanish.

Last I heard about the term "hispanic" was that it referred to Spanish speaking people, which would include Spaniards. This is why the silly forms that ask race/ethnicity often have a box dedicated to X-Hispanic (non-white), which always makes me snicker, because it illustrates how silly the little boxes are.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
I think she was referring to how some ppl tend to lump all spanish speaking ppl together as "mexicans" not that the term mexican was offensive when meaning a person from mexico or of mexican descent.

Exactly, thank you.


----------



## ihathi (Mar 13, 2006)

This last month and a half has been a very important time for undocumented immigrants to really unite and actively seek recognition for the positive contribution they make in the U.S. The primary focus has been on pulling together with friends, families and neighbors to make an impact on the legislation being debated in Congress. There has been a lot of public discussion about how an anti-immigrant bill (as was passed in the House) would truly devastate millions of families.

It has been a time for coming together, not getting caught up in debates over terminology.

Whether you say "latinos", "hispanos", or "immigrants", the important thing is that we recognize that we would all lose if our most vital immigrant communities were just "sent home." I don't think Americans would have the heart to watch the suffering that some sort of mass forced-deportation would bring (not to mention the economic chaos that would ensue...)


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

I sent out a message to some friends here in Houston about a march on Monday, and one friend who is half Mexican replied that marching undermines the cause and makes people look dumb. I replied that marching is our only way to really speak out and if we don't, we are sending the message that all is okay. What do yall think?


----------



## JodiM (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ihathi*
Tthe important thing is that we recognize that we would all lose if our most vital immigrant communities were just "sent home." I don't think Americans would have the heart to watch the suffering that some sort of mass forced-deportation would bring (not to mention the economic chaos that would ensue...)


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

Can we disagree on here? I think Immigrants are the fabric of this country, Legal ones. As a daughter of an immigrant I know how important being in this country is for other people. Even my father would agree all are welcome here but become a citizen. Give these people the chance to make it legal. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

A woman I know, an amazing woman, has lived here since she was 5 years old. She gradutated highschool magna cum laude and has full scholarship to Sacramento State College, she's about to be deported because she's an illegal immigrant. She's working full time AND going to school full time. All of the money from her job is going to an immigration attorney. She's going to graduate from junior college this spring before going on to state college in the fall. She's obviously not a "terrorist" or a "drain" and niether is anyone in her family. Her younger siblings are citizens because they were born here.....for a country that pays lip service to family values we sure do break up a lot of families.


----------



## ihathi (Mar 13, 2006)

The bottom line is that _there is no legal means_ by which poor, undereducated latin americans can get work visas in the U.S. (much less citizenship). And yet there have always been jobs for them here.

For decades, we have had administrations that pay lip-service to "securing our southern border," but then fail to enforce any laws that would keep employers from taking advantage of the undocumented immigrant's labor. (I read somewhere that President Bush's personal chef came here illegally...) Some want to blame these immigrants for settling here, but the fact is that they have been _allowed to settle for decades now. And imagine: if you had to choose between living in extreme povery in Guatemala or working in a job in L.A. that could support you and your whole extended family, what would you choose?

The following is from a letter written by Cardinal Archibishop Roger Mahony of L.A. (published in the NY Times on March 22):

"The unspoken truth of the immigration debate is that at the same time our nation benefits economically from the presence of undocumented workers, we turn a blind eye when they are exploited by employers. They work in industries that are vital to our economy yet they have little legal protection and no opportunity to contribute fully to our nation... While we gladly accept their taxes and sweat, we do not acknowledge or uphold their basic labor rights..."_


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ihathi*
The bottom line is that _there is no legal means_ by which poor, undereducated latin americans can get work visas in the U.S. (much less citizenship). And yet there have always been jobs for them here.

For decades, we have had administrations that pay lip-service to "securing our southern border," but then fail to enforce any laws that would keep employers from taking advantage of the undocumented immigrant's labor. (I read somewhere that President Bush's personal chef came here illegally...) Some want to blame these immigrants for settling here, but the fact is that they have been _allowed to settle for decades now. And imagine: if you had to choose between living in extreme povery in Guatemala or working in a job in L.A. that could support you and your whole extended family, what would you choose?

The following is from a letter written by Cardinal Archibishop Roger Mahony of L.A. (published in the NY Times on March 22):

"The unspoken truth of the immigration debate is that at the same time our nation benefits economically from the presence of undocumented workers, we turn a blind eye when they are exploited by employers. They work in industries that are vital to our economy yet they have little legal protection and no opportunity to contribute fully to our nation... While we gladly accept their taxes and sweat, we do not acknowledge or uphold their basic labor rights..."
_
_
_
_
Well said! I'd also like to point out: 1) to Tinas3muskateers, the immigration laws have become much harsher since your father came here. It was much easier to legally come to the US prior to 1986, and became more difficult in the mid-1990s, 2) legal immigration is expensive. Check out the filing fees: http://uscis.gov/graphics/formsfee/forms/index.htm
3) immigration laws are designed to exclude the poor._


----------



## Danelle78 (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChasingPeace*
Well said! I'd also like to point out: 1) to Tinas3muskateers, the immigration laws have become much harsher since your father came here. It was much easier to legally come to the US prior to 1986, and became more difficult in the mid-1990s, 2) legal immigration is expensive. Check out the filing fees: http://uscis.gov/graphics/formsfee/forms/index.htm
3) immigration laws are designed to exclude the poor.









:

Quote:

Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore,
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me
Emma Lazarus, New York City, 1883
http://xroads.virginia.edu/~CAP/LIBE...zaruspoem.html
Well, that was 1883, should we add: "Thanks for the work, now go home?"


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChasingPeace*
Well said! I'd also like to point out: 1) to Tinas3muskateers, the immigration laws have become much harsher since your father came here. It was much easier to legally come to the US prior to 1986, and became more difficult in the mid-1990s, 2) legal immigration is expensive. Check out the filing fees: http://uscis.gov/graphics/formsfee/forms/index.htm
3) immigration laws are designed to exclude the poor.









: ITA!


----------



## Deirdre (Dec 1, 2001)

Thanks so much for posting this information!


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

my DH and DD are marching in our local Day of Action. my DH came here illegally. his brothers are here illegally, own cars, own houses, pay taxes and work hard. me and DD2 didn't go because she is so small and it is quite warm out.

i don't know what the answer is, but we have to do something about the people already here. they should have built a huge wall all along the border YEARS ago if they really didn't want to deal with this. they didn't.

i can see both sides of this debate, but treating people that came here illegally as felons is not the answer. sure, some ARE felons, but the majority just want a better life. who can blame them?


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

just wanted to add. legal immigration is hard. the paperwork, the fees, just dealing with the way that some immigration officers treat you is difficult. my H wanted to just give up many times. we applied in 1998, didn't get an interview until 2001, then it took them almost 5 years to finally get him his greencard. they sent his file to the wrong place and we went over and over trying to get it and they could never seem to find it. many were rude and clearly on a powertrip. (especially the woman who interviewed us).

i am a u.s. citizen and of course speak english, i also know my rights. i can't imagine how intimidating it must be to deal with them and not have a good command of english language or be afraid of them. heck, i was afraid of them sometimes.


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ihathi*
The bottom line is that _there is no legal means_ by which poor, undereducated latin americans can get work visas in the U.S. (much less citizenship). And yet there have always been jobs for them here.

For decades, we have had administrations that pay lip-service to "securing our southern border," but then fail to enforce any laws that would keep employers from taking advantage of the undocumented immigrant's labor. (I read somewhere that President Bush's personal chef came here illegally...) Some want to blame these immigrants for settling here, but the fact is that they have been _allowed to settle for decades now. And imagine: if you had to choose between living in extreme povery in Guatemala or working in a job in L.A. that could support you and your whole extended family, what would you choose?

The following is from a letter written by Cardinal Archibishop Roger Mahony of L.A. (published in the NY Times on March 22):

"The unspoken truth of the immigration debate is that at the same time our nation benefits economically from the presence of undocumented workers, we turn a blind eye when they are exploited by employers. They work in industries that are vital to our economy yet they have little legal protection and no opportunity to contribute fully to our nation... While we gladly accept their taxes and sweat, we do not acknowledge or uphold their basic labor rights..."
_
_
_
_
very true. i don't even think most of the american people realize what would happen if one day all the undocumented workers just didn't show up for work. the housekeeping staff at a hospital my friend works at didn't show up today to go to the march, the nurses were freaked out. (heaven forbid they empty some trash cans and help out, and yes i am a nurse, i know how busy it is, but i have emptied trashes in patient's rooms many a time.)

i don't even think most american realize that they probably know many undocumented immigrants and don't even know they are undocumented! maybe this will open some eyes._


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariposa*
i don't even think most american realize that they probably know many undocumented immigrants and don't even know they are undocumented! maybe this will open some eyes.

so true!


----------



## ihathi (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariposa*
i don't even think most american realize that they probably know many undocumented immigrants and don't even know they are undocumented! maybe this will open some eyes.

My own uncle has been sending anti-immigrant propaganda to my family members through e-mail. This uncle gets along well with DH and knows that my immediate family adores him. We can only imagine that it never occurred to him that DH doesn't have papers. What would he think if he learned that DH has been here illegally for 17 years?

I dread learning that it wouldn't change his perspective at all to know our status.







But I know that this is where the process of educating the American public has to begin...


----------

